# Invalid or Corrupt Jarfile!



## Frittenforke (23. Jun 2006)

hallo zusammen!

ich habe folgendes problem und zwar das ich beim starten meiner .jar datei innerhalb einer virtuellen maschine die fehlermeldung "invalid or corrupt jarfile" bekomme, auf meinem normalen system aber alles wunderbar läuft.
auf beiden system läuft die jre mit Build 1.5.0_06-b05, das die dateien beim kopieren beschädigt wurden schließe ich auch mal aus, da ich das 4-5 mal neu kopiert habe.

evtl. irgendjemand einen hilfreichen tipp ?
danke im vorraus und mfg,

frittenforke


----------



## Wildcard (23. Jun 2006)

Wird das jar auf der anderen Maschine auch mit der korrekten JRE gestartet? Kann ja sein das du auch noch 'ne alte Installation drauf ist...


----------



## Frittenforke (23. Jun 2006)

hm ansich gute idee, ist aber leider nur die 1.5.0 drauf ...  :roll:


----------



## Frittenforke (23. Jun 2006)

ok, fehler teils behoben, hatte in der manifest datei im class-path einen punkt angegeben der da wohl nicht hingehörte .... wäre nur die frage warum es sich trotzdem mit der einen jre ausführen lässt ....

aber danke für den tipp!

mfg,
frittenforke


----------

